# Rear Slide Support



## HowieL (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all again.

I've been browsing the site and I have noticed people that have put support under the rear slide when in the travelling position. Why is this? I have a 21RS. Should I be supporting it during travel? Also, can I sleep in the bed without extending the slide? (for those quick nights!) is that advised? Just curious.

Howie


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The issue is that no matter what the dealer told you, the ceiling guides are not meant to take weight when the slide is in. A little light stuff like pillows, sleeping bags etc. are OK but nothing heavy, espcially a person should be in the slide when it is retracted. The ceiling guides are just that, guides not supports. Load up the slide and you will pull them right out of the ceiling. If you want to to carry weight there, that is when you want the interior support in place.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Even though I don't use the slide for storage when closed, I built a support which I use when travelling.


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

I just asked the service guy about slide supports on saturday, and he didn't try and sell me any, actually said he recommends not using them as the slide, when open should support 1500lbs.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

russ&katie said:


> I just asked the service guy about slide supports on saturday, and he didn't try and sell me any, actually said he recommends not using them as the slide, when open should support 1500lbs.


The supports we are talking about are for when the slide is closed, not open. My support is home made, as are the others as far as I know.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Prior to purchase, I contacted Keystone's customer service line to ask about loading the slide while it was in. The dealer had told me I could climb into it when closed. Being an Engineer I smelled something funny about that and I didn't believe him. Keystone said no way a person should be in there when the slide is in. I also asked about the ever popular bike rack on the rear bumper question. They told me not only that the bumper wasn't designed for it but that they would void the warranty on the frame if they found out about it.


----------



## HowieL (Apr 28, 2010)

So, It seems I have yet another mod to do. Just finished removing the metal blinds in the slide and replaced with drapes. Also, just finished installing a surge protector. I need to find time to use it!

Thanks for the info.

Love this site!

Howie

p.s. If anyone ever visits Southern Alberta, love to hear from you!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello from a fellow Canuck.

We use one of these under our rear slide when traveling Bunk Support it fits nicely under the bunk and if you watch the sales at CTC you can pick them up for around $20.

There are loads of posts discussing this issue, we had our bunk disconnect from the overhead rails while driving, damaged one rail so badly it had to be replaced. The over head rails as many have said are just guides, we store nothing on the bunk while traveling.

Good news is since we started using the support we have not had any issue.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When the slide is in, it should be held tight enough against the rear wall that any substantial movement can't occur. Did you have issues with the latches coming loose? For driving unloaded, the roller support with it'w 130 pound rating looks like a good idea. I wouldn't use it with much gear stored there.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> When the slide is in, it should be held tight enough against the rear wall that any substantial movement can't occur. Did you have issues with the latches coming loose? For driving unloaded, the roller support with it'w 130 pound rating looks like a good idea. I wouldn't use it with much gear stored there.


I would have agreed with you before last July that the rear slide should be self supporting and no substantial movement should occur but my experience was different







.

I think what happened to cause the slide to detach from the over head rail was hitting a rough piece of road, the trailer to bounced a couple of times. When we arrived at the campground and went inside to deploy the slide it was barely hanging off one rail and completely off the other.

The support does not really carry the weight of the slide it just prevents movement and we have never had a recurrence and we have certainly been over similar roads. We never store anything on the rear bed while travelling, even with the extra support.


----------

